# Cappy's BBQ'd Chucks



## Captain Morgan (Nov 13, 2006)

my latest invention.    

one with Finney rub (number 1), one with WR Original.

Got a later start than I wanted, hope these don't take long.





and rubbed


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 13, 2006)

It will probably be a late dinner tonight Cappy! Good looking starting point though!


----------



## Finney (Nov 13, 2006)

You forgot to put rub on the ends.  :roll: 

That one with Finney rub looks really good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 13, 2006)

just threw the rub on the top and threw em on.

Panthers are on tonight, so I'll try to be up for a while.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 13, 2006)

After they got some smoke and are foiled, ya can always hurry em up in the oven.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 13, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> After they got some smoke and are foiled, ya can always hurry em up in the oven.



Amen brother, just don't tell anyone!  Chucks can be very very stubborn, worse than a woman.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 13, 2006)

Hope I have better luck with the chucks.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 13, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hope I have better luck with the chucks.



If you cook them on the manifold of a 2007 4 Door Jeep, you may have a chance.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 13, 2006)

How are the chucks coming along Jim???


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 13, 2006)

They are in the cooler...cooked em hot at bout 285 cause I want to eat tonight..foiled at 165 on the WR, 158 on the Finney...think the fennel seed
slows down the cooking process.


----------



## Finney (Nov 13, 2006)

funny.........................



yeah... real funny......... :roll:


----------



## Unity (Nov 13, 2006)

I was doing just about exactly the same thing today, Cap'n. If it's okay with you, I'll just refer folks to your pictures. 

I got a decent deal on a couple of small boneless chucks -- 2.2 lbs each -- and did 'em up with Worcestershire and WRB. They went into the smoker about 9:30 am. Temp stayed near perfect all the way through from the time I put 'em in. To my surprise, I was foiling them a little before 2 pm (at 169º and 160º, thinner and thicker respectively), and when I went out to check them a few minutes before 3 pm, they were already over 200º -- probe in the thicker one said 213º!! They rested wrapped in a cooler until 6 pm, when we ate. 

These were my first chucks, and while I knew they were small, I figured they'd cook longer than 5 1/2 hrs! They turned out good. We'll get 3 more meals out of this quick cook.   

--John  8)


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 14, 2006)

I just did one on Sunday, to use in chili... ya gotta love those stubborn little B@#$^#'s... a bit over 5 hours ,  at 275 ish, for a litle over 3 pounder


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 14, 2006)

Umm, Cappy??  Where's the pic's????  Carolina won last night, so I suppose you may have celebrated too much.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 14, 2006)

well I'm at work, and the pics are at home,  I'll get em up by lunchtime.
Wow, I was surprised how much I liked these!

I noticed a little plateau around 160, is there that much fat in those
things, or was it just a coincidence?

Shredded pretty easy, although the thicker one still had some chunks
that were certainly edible and good, just not quite as tender as the 
shreds.

 I preferred the Wolfe Rub.  The aroma when pulling was incredible.
Gave some to my neighbor, and he loved it too.  After foiling I let the temps ride up to 300 in the bullet, doesn't appear to hurt anything,
and probably sped up the cooking for a while.  After about an
hour and a half in the cooler, they were still too hot to handle,
but man were they good.

  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 14, 2006)

Cappy, if you have any leftovers that your wondering what to do with, make a pot of beef barley soup. Fantastic with the leftover chuck!


----------



## Unity (Nov 14, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Cappy, if you have any leftovers that your wondering what to do with, make a pot of beef barley soup. Fantastic with the leftover chuck!


Oooh, Nick, that sounds good. Got a recipe?   

--John  8)


----------



## Shawn White (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll post a soup recipe originally for gr beef but works well with leftover chuck.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 14, 2006)

Peter, thats basically what I did except I used beef broth instaed of chicken! Very good!


----------



## Unity (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm inspired, fellas, thanks. I just put barley on the shopping list.   

--John  8) 
(Except when I told Jody, she said "I like it in sandwiches." I may have to plan to do a soup chuck.)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 14, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it does!


----------



## Griff (Nov 14, 2006)

Shredded chuck makes great tacos, burritos, and enchiladas. I used Stogie's recipe posted on this site and the enchiladas were great. Beef, it's what for dinner.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Jimmy, what happened to the finished pics?  Did you eat them too???


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2006)

The verdict is in, Cappy didn't really cook chuck roasts!  

"No pic's, the cook never really happened"!

 [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 17, 2006)

Damn you Larry Wolfe, I knew that was coming!  I'll get em
up today!  Two hours in Dr.'s waiting room yesterday after
I got off work. :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Damn you Larry Wolfe, I knew that was coming!  I'll get em
> up today!  Two hours in Dr.'s waiting room yesterday after
> I got off work. :?



Excuses excuses................ :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 17, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Damn you Larry Wolfe, I knew that was coming!  I'll get em
> up today!  Two hours in Dr.'s waiting room yesterday after
> I got off work. :?



What were you waiting for :?:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 17, 2006)

Here, you dumb bastards!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice, after all the love and support we show him he calls us dumb bastards! Nice looking chuck Cappy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2006)

ahhh, finally!!  Thanks Jim!  That looks great!


----------



## Unity (Nov 17, 2006)

On page 1 of this thread said:
			
		

> I was doing just about exactly the same thing today, Cap'n. If it's okay with you, I'll just refer folks to your pictures.


We're already whittling away our reserves -- pulled chuck sandwiches for supper tonight -- so I had the opportunity to prove I cooked.   





--John  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 18, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> On page 1 of this thread said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John, 
      Had I known you were making a spread like that I would have personally delivered your Wolfe Rub order that went out in the mail yesterday morning!!!  We live too close for you to be making a nice meal like that without sharing!  The chuck looked fantastic and I love blackeyed peas!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2006)

me too, is that jalaps in the peas?


----------



## Unity (Nov 18, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> me too, is that jalaps in the peas?


Yes it is.    I cut about half a dozen pickled-pepper slices into little bits. These happen to be Trappey's peppers and Bush's peas, but other brands work just as well. I love the flavor of blackeyed peas, and the jalapenos add a nice counterpoint. Thanks for the comments, guys.   

--John  8)


----------



## Griff (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow John. That looks real tasty.

Griff


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 18, 2006)

You betcha that looks good. I gotta do another chuck. I like the peas and peppers too.


----------



## Finney (Nov 19, 2006)

Looked real good John.


----------

